# Bitch burying pups???



## skykia (Feb 9, 2009)

my husky bitch gave birth to her pups friday night/saturday.
Its her 1st litter and she did ever so well birthing and has been a attentive mum, feeding, cleaning etc but last night i was woken up a few times by the pups screaming, ran down to find she was burying them under her blanket. i flattened out blanket again, placed pups back on top under heat lamp and no sooner i got back upstairs she had done it again.
this morning shes fine, just laying they feeding.

what reasons would a mum do this? really confused?
thankyou in advance


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I would be sleeping in the same room for the next 2 weeks just to be safe, love to see some photos of then, how old is mum?


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello 

Congrats on the pups.

One thing i found really useful, was to cover the whelp bed.

Apparently when they were wolves, they would seek out a cave enviroment, for safety from preditors and this instinct is still ingrained. My girl found it comforting having the top of her bed covered for a couple of weeks.

It maybe also that she was not trying to bury them, my girl still digs her bed now, and sometimes the pup will get covered up? Where is her bed? is it in a quiet area?


----------



## skykia (Feb 9, 2009)

archielee said:


> I would be sleeping in the same room for the next 2 weeks just to be safe, love to see some photos of then, how old is mum?


mums just over 2years old. sadly i cant sleep down here as my baby also has me up but im a extremely light sleeper and wake for the slighest noise but im always checking on them each time i have to run down for what ever reason.

ill be taking some pics soon.

is there any reason why she would bury? i was thinking she thought their too cold but i have a heat lamp above on a thermostat. ambient temp is 85 which is what i was advised to keep it at for 3 weeks?


----------



## skykia (Feb 9, 2009)

GillyR said:


> Hello
> 
> Congrats on the pups.
> 
> ...


shes in a xl crate as she wouldnt settle in the whelping box we bought for her and kept going back to her crate. we have her crate covered with blankets to keep the heat in too. shes in the front room in what i call the alcove. its the warmest room in the house.


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

I think she just wants to hide them, as mentioned previously. You really need to keep an eye on this as pups could easily suffocate under the blanket. When choosing a place in your home for a whelping box, you really need somewhere that's secluded, but still around the traffic in the house.

My favourite place is under a large table (table cloths and blankets can cover mum up for privacy without smothering her or the puppies.

How are you coping with newborn puppies and a baby? Sounds like a pretty cruddy time to be having a litter, imho! lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

You have your hands full puppies and a baby, did she have a big litter, where is mum and puppies sleeping in a crate or in a dog bed, she mite me trying to keep then safe


----------



## skykia (Feb 9, 2009)

baby is 2.5 years old but hes still my baby, calls himself a big boy though.
mum had 6 big pups. im coping very well i think, my best mate is a veterinary nurse and pops round often to check on mum and pups so health wise thier all great.
crate is in a alcove so has 3 walls surrounding it and blankets covering entire cage, heat lamp on 1 end.
everything is going smoothly except last nigth she tried burying them hence why i was asking advice today, wondered if anyone else had experienced it?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

skykia said:


> baby is 2.5 years old but hes still my baby, calls himself a big boy though.
> mum had 6 big pups. im coping very well i think, my best mate is a veterinary nurse and pops round often to check on mum and pups so health wise thier all great.
> crate is in a alcove so has 3 walls surrounding it and blankets covering entire cage, heat lamp on 1 end.
> everything is going smoothly except last nigth she tried burying them hence why i was asking advice today, wondered if anyone else had experienced it?


Do you have homes for all of then as i would like one more


----------



## skykia (Feb 9, 2009)

archielee said:


> Do you have homes for all of then as i would like one more


we are keeping 1 ourself and my sons health visitor is having 1(been on at me since i gave birth lol) and another lady whos desperate to come over and pick but im waiting for a few weeks before i allow visitors. id love to keep all of them but my hubby wont let that happen.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Are puppies B/W or G/W do you have boys and girls


----------



## skykia (Feb 9, 2009)

archielee said:


> Are puppies B/W or G/W do you have boys and girls


2 BLACK AND WHITE, 4 WOLF GREY AND WHITE
2 bitchs, 4 dogs

mums dark grey and white, dad is a import from siberia and also grey and white and very wolf like in his looks.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

skykia said:


> 2 BLACK AND WHITE, 4 WOLF GREY AND WHITE
> 2 bitchs, 4 dogs
> 
> mums dark grey and white, dad is a import from siberia and also grey and white and very wolf like in his looks.


Do you have dad 2


----------



## skykia (Feb 9, 2009)

archielee said:


> Do you have dad 2


no, hes owned by a lovely russian family in LOndon, my mother-in-law used their male before, thats how we met them.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Has Mum and dad had all the health test that the breed need


----------



## skykia (Feb 9, 2009)

archielee said:


> Has Mum and dad had all the health test that the breed need


yes both hip and eye tested, both clear eyes and low scores. no skipping corners!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Well done you good breeding


----------



## skykia (Feb 9, 2009)

archielee said:


> Well done you good breeding


i have good people to guide me along the way and a very good friend who i badger a lot with questions.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

skykia said:


> i have good people to guide me along the way and a very good friend who i badger a lot with questions.


Have you heard of Alaskan Klee Kai's before i have 3


----------



## skykia (Feb 9, 2009)

archielee said:


> Have you heard of Alaskan Klee Kai's before i have 3


yea ive heard about them before, mini huskies
ive also got s akita and inuit,aswell as mum(husky)


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

skykia said:


> yea ive heard about them before, mini huskies
> ive also got s akita and inuit,aswell as mum(husky)


I love the Inuit's too, so what do you think of the Klee Kai's then


----------



## skykia (Feb 9, 2009)

archielee said:


> I love the Inuit's too, so what do you think of the Klee Kai's then


i love the look of them but never met 1 in the flesh. i personally prefer larger dogs but saying that i dote on my nans cavalier. i always get worried ill step on a small dog.

how small are they?


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Congratulations on your new babies. We had a litter born on Saturday to but she hasn't tried burying them.


----------



## skykia (Feb 9, 2009)

Indie said:


> Congratulations on your new babies. We had a litter born on Saturday to but she hasn't tried burying them.


well so far today shes been brilliant, no more digging or burying, hopefully it was a 1 off but ill be watching her like a hawk for a while now

congratulations on your new arrival


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

My girl is 14" and one boy is 15" and the smallest one is 11" to the shoulder


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

skykia said:


> well so far today shes been brilliant, no more digging or burying, hopefully it was a 1 off but ill be watching her like a hawk for a while now
> 
> congratulations on your new arrival


Thankyou very much, maybe it was just a bit strange for her having 6 new babies around lol.


----------



## skykia (Feb 9, 2009)

archielee said:


> My girl is 14" and one boy is 15" and the smallest one is 11" to the shoulder


WOW that is tiny. do they still have the husky charastitics?
you dont see many round, or should i say ive never seen 1hmy:


----------



## skykia (Feb 9, 2009)

Indie said:


> Thankyou very much, maybe it was just a bit strange for her having 6 new babies around lol.


could be a possibilty. today shes back to her normal self, cleaning them 1 by 1, all suckling away, shes a good mum really, just think she had a mad moment


----------



## muse08 (Dec 21, 2008)

She might not actually be trying to hide them; she will still be in a bit of discomfort after giving birth and possibly be digging/scratching her bed as a reaction to the after pains. The more the pups suck the more her uterine tubes contract/heal/start to go back to normal. You could perhaps try a large piece of thick Carpet underneath her instead of a blanket. Also if you have her and pups inside the house you might want to take into account that as she has three layers of coat being a husky she might possibly be getting too warm under the heat lamp and be trying to move herself and pups further away from it.
Congrats on your new babies I bet their gorgeous.


----------



## skykia (Feb 9, 2009)

muse08 said:


> She might not actually be trying to hide them; she will still be in a bit of discomfort after giving birth and possibly be digging/scratching her bed as a reaction to the after pains. The more the pups suck the more her uterine tubes contract/heal/start to go back to normal. You could perhaps try a large piece of thick Carpet underneath her instead of a blanket. Also if you have her and pups inside the house you might want to take into account that as she has three layers of coat being a husky she might possibly be getting too warm under the heat lamp and be trying to move herself and pups further away from it.
> Congrats on your new babies I bet their gorgeous.


ill get some carpet today, makes sense. as for heat, i know shes ok but im worried pups will get cold. my heating is on a timer am and pm so not always on and i was told they need to have a temp of 85f for 3 weeks and the temp in this room according to the tempreture gauge is 76. how can i be sure their ok and shes not overly hot?


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

skykia said:


> could be a possibilty. today shes back to her normal self, cleaning them 1 by 1, all suckling away, shes a good mum really, just think she had a mad moment


I don't blame her lol it's enough of a shock having 1 baby at a time never mind 6 or more lol. I'm using a heat pad.


----------



## muse08 (Dec 21, 2008)

All you can do is monitor her realy, pups cant regulate their own body heat until they are about 3 weeks old+.Just make sure mum has plenty of water close by, like you say im sure mum will be fine.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

skykia said:


> WOW that is tiny. do they still have the husky charastitics?
> you dont see many round, or should i say ive never seen 1hmy:


Yes have got a lot of husky charastitics in them some times not good off lead but that's just one of mine, they do lots of talking and have lots of energy


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

you need to have the area big enough for the pups to be able to wriggle away from the heat too, maybe thats what mum was trying to do, if the pups are all laying about seperate to each other this indicates they are feeling too warm, if they cuddle up all the time together, this is to get warm, mum may have been having some pains after the birth, and possibly feeling a little too warm, hopefully now she has settled down, and the pups are safe. I personally sleep down with mum and pups for the whole time they are with me, but thats just me lol.

Mo


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

imo a heat pad is far better, especially for my breed with huge coats. mum easily gets hot and uncomfortable with a heat lamp, not to say i haven't used one before, i have many years ago, now a convert of the heat pad lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

moboyd said:


> you need to have the area big enough for the pups to be able to wriggle away from the heat too, maybe thats what mum was trying to do, if the pups are all laying about seperate to each other this indicates they are feeling too warm, if they cuddle up all the time together, this is to get warm, mum may have been having some pains after the birth, and possibly feeling a little too warm, hopefully now she has settled down, and the pups are safe. I personally sleep down with mum and pups for the whole time they are with me, but thats just me lol.
> 
> Mo


Hi Mo
I would be sleeping next to mum and pups too
do you think a heat lamp or heat pad is best?

Leanne


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

archielee said:


> Hi Mo
> I would be sleeping next to mum and pups too
> do you think a heat lamp or heat pad is best?
> 
> Leanne


I used a lamp. but our welping box was massive lol pups and mum had loads of room to move about, will see if I have a picture.

here it is, you can see the light reflecting down I had an arm built on the welping box, and it allowed me to alter the height to make it warmer/cooler when required.









Mo


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Vet bed is really good better than carpet as it absorbs any moisture taking it through to the back leaving the side that pups lie on dry, helping keep them warm and cant be wrunkled up like blanket

We will be useing a lamp this time round as the heat pad last time didnt do the job well and we had to supplement with hot water bottles. It says no nearer than 600mm to the animals, how far away does everyone else put the lamp, those that use or have used them.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Indie Congratulations on the litter :001_tt1:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mitch4 said:


> Indie Congratulations on the litter :001_tt1:


Thankyou very much xx. I am with her all the time as she wants to be with us. We had her box all made up upstairs as it's quiet, but nope she had them downstairs lol.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Got to agree with the vet bed, I used new carpet initially as the mum cleans the pups and swallows the wee/poo when doing so, but once they start to do this a little more voluntary I used vet bed, its a must IMO, washes and dries in no time and the pups look clean all the time

Mo


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Hows everything today? Was it a particular pup or all pups?? My mum had a litter and the mum would hide 1 pup. This pup was eventually found "dumped" outside the rest of litter and did infact turn out to be suffering internal probs and was pts.......mum must have known and was keeping it away from rest of pack.

Maybe she was having some bad after pains and pups in wrong place when she had a dig....bless her. I do feel for um as we can always ask for some pain relief, they get a tastey snack if their lucky!!!


----------



## skykia (Feb 9, 2009)

wooliewoo said:


> Hows everything today? Was it a particular pup or all pups?? My mum had a litter and the mum would hide 1 pup. This pup was eventually found "dumped" outside the rest of litter and did infact turn out to be suffering internal probs and was pts.......mum must have known and was keeping it away from rest of pack.
> 
> Maybe she was having some bad after pains and pups in wrong place when she had a dig....bless her. I do feel for um as we can always ask for some pain relief, they get a tastey snack if their lucky!!!


she was covering up all 6, well yesterday we went out and bought the cushion bases you can have for the crates, about 2inch think and soft like sheeps fur, so far its worked well, she had a dig a few times last night but cant cover them up now, we now believe shes getting to warm however pups arnt so its a bit awkward. weve tried 3 things to try and fix the heat problem, had heating on constant which didnt work for her, tried heating off but fire in the room shes in, seemed to be great until early hours of the morning and lastly which is what im having to do is switch off and on her heat lamp to go along with her accordingly. pups arnt cold cold but not that warm to the touch where shes panting away. i want her to be comfortable but i dont want pups to freeze


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Has she got room to move in whelping area?? (where she can be close to pups but not directly by heat source)We used a heating pad and/or the microwave heatmats under the bedding and pups laid on but mum laid to side so she was with them but not laying on heat


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

skykia said:


> she was covering up all 6, well yesterday we went out and bought the cushion bases you can have for the crates, about 2inch think and soft like sheeps fur, so far its worked well, she had a dig a few times last night but cant cover them up now, we now believe shes getting to warm however pups arnt so its a bit awkward. weve tried 3 things to try and fix the heat problem, had heating on constant which didnt work for her, tried heating off but fire in the room shes in, seemed to be great until early hours of the morning and lastly which is what im having to do is switch off and on her heat lamp to go along with her accordingly. pups arnt cold cold but not that warm to the touch where shes panting away. i want her to be comfortable but i dont want pups to freeze


i no wat you mean, our heatpad has just packed up so going to try and find one tommorow, your very brave lol i can't go out and keave them to much of a worry wart me lol.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Indie said:


> i no wat you mean, our heatpad has just packed up so going to try and find one tommorow, your very brave lol i can't go out and keave them to much of a worry wart me lol.


I was like this with Mollys last litter our first  I became a recluse virtually and when out was always rushing so I could get back quick :001_tt1:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mitch4 said:


> I was like this with Mollys last litter our first  I became a recluse virtually and when out was always rushing so I could get back quick :001_tt1:


Oh yes that's me to a tea lol, she won't stop on her own in a room anyway so i'd prefer her to come where i go rather than her stress herself and abandon them. Although so far she has been fantastic.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mitch4 said:


> I was like this with Mollys last litter our first  I became a recluse virtually and when out was always rushing so I could get back quick :001_tt1:


Do you find yourself being a right nurd and sit for ages and watch them lol


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

I use to sit and watch pups...............i had to be coaxed back into my bed after 3 weeks downstairs.......didnt want to leave them


There is nothing more rewarding than watching a mum play with her pups ....even now with pup we kept and is 18 weeks


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Indie said:


> Do you find yourself being a right nurd and sit for ages and watch them lol


Oh god yes. TV and Radio were hardly switched on, I knew nothing of the outside world, ignored phonecalls if I was busy or just engrossed in watching mum and pups, I knew them all individually, gave them all little names, played for hrs with them and they all new sleepy time  Oh yes after a good old feed and play session out came 2 lovely fluffy white towels, Id throw them down and say sleepy time and all 7 would rush to the towels and litterally flop, I know is that over the top  leaving molly to rest and me to do some house work


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

wooliewoo said:


> I use to sit and watch pups...............i had to be coaxed back into my bed after 3 weeks downstairs.......didnt want to leave them
> 
> There is nothing more rewarding than watching a mum play with her pups ....even now with pup we kept and is 18 weeks


Awwww i can't wait for these to start playing and getting their little personalities. Long story but 3 are staying here so it's going to be fab.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mitch4 said:


> Oh god yes. TV and Radio were hardly switched on, I knew nothing of the outside world, ignored phonecalls if I was busy or just engrossed in watching mum and pups, I knew them all individually, gave them all little names, played for hrs with them and they all new sleepy time  Oh yes after a good old feed and play session out came 2 lovely fluffy white towels, Id throw them down and say sleepy time and all 7 would rush to the towels and litterally flop, I know is that over the top  leaving molly to rest and me to do some house work


I don't think that's ott i can't wait till they get to the playpen stage.


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

skykia said:


> my husky bitch gave birth to her pups friday night/saturday.
> Its her 1st litter and she did ever so well birthing and has been a attentive mum, feeding, cleaning etc but last night i was woken up a few times by the pups screaming, ran down to find she was burying them under her blanket. i flattened out blanket again, placed pups back on top under heat lamp and no sooner i got back upstairs she had done it again.
> this morning shes fine, just laying they feeding.
> 
> ...


Just a thought, I dont have any experience with litters but plenty of experience with human babies, and this occurred to me. If you have one of those cotton blankets with the holes in you use for babies (cellular?) even if the pups did become covered with it they could breathe through the holes? Or is that crazy?

Anyway, hope they are OK.


----------

